# Sound effect  wo



## FinGeR (23. Mai 2003)

hi

ich bin auf der suche nach Sound effect für windows (um von irgenwas informiert zu werden updates oder mesagges,mail....)

aber disktrete feine Sound kein extrem zisch bumm peng effecte 


am besten solch Sifiction effect  die leise sind aber Prof.


kann mir da jemand weiter helfen wo ich sowas finde

DANKE

MFg
finger


----------



## möp (23. Mai 2003)

flashkit 

cu
möp


----------

